# Man O War Torpedo Cigar Review - Spicy



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've had a few Man-O-Wars and the ruination is among the best cigars in the world. So the secondary line in the one of the world's best brands is ...

Read the full review here: Man O War Torpedo Cigar Review - Spicy


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

I've had one of these, and I enjoyed it. I don't know if I would necessarily buy one. I would put that money toward to Oliva V and/or V maduro


----------

